# Skid Steer Attachments



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone has for different attachments for their skid.

Im looking at a back hoe attachment for my Bobcat S300. Really like the look of the Horst Welding Big Arm. Seems to be one of few that can be controlled from the cab, but have the ability to swing.

Ive got buckets, 8ft snow plow, forks, and a spade (to dig out rocks, tree stumps ect)
I have over the tire steel tracks also

Got someone doing a bit of welding for me and Im making a quick hitch trailer reciever
Ill post pics when I get it done.

Post some pics guys, especially of anything you have made ect.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

No pics but have, 

Snow Pusher, 
Snow Plow,
Bucket w/removable teeth, 
Forks, 
Breaker, 
Auger, 
Grapple Bucket, 
6 Way Blade, 
8 Ft Bucket,
Snow Blower,


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

6 way blade would be nice with the tracks on.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

IMO bobcats tilt tach is one of the most useful attachements going... for doing grading work


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I just looked that tilt tach up. never seen it before. basically its a quick tach after the quick tach that allows any attachment to be rotated. any idea on cost?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Do they still make the back hoe attachment?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Triple L;1045363 said:


> IMO bobcats tilt tach is one of the most useful attachements going... for doing grading work


Your absolutely right.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Im going to look into that.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The list, 66" 2 72" 72"toothed 78" dirt buckets, 108" and 2 96" snow buckets, 8' 9' and 10' plows, 72" and 78" grader bars, 2 sets of forks, nursery jaws, 72" grapple bucket, 6 way dozer blade, harley rake, stump grinder, auger, U blade, tiller. I feel like I'm forgeting something


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Whats the benefit of a grader bar over a bucket?

Whats a harley rake?

Got pics?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I think I am going to make something like this. 
I think the boom would be great for unloading and moving the plows at the end of the season ect.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1045598 said:


> Whats the benefit of a grader bar over a bucket?
> 
> Whats a harley rake?
> 
> Got pics?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

nice!......


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

cat backhoe 10",18" and 24" buckets
8' broom
grapple bucket
gp bucket with tooth bar
78" snow bucket
8' plow
blizzard ss810
auger 10 and 14 bits
log spliter
forks
lifting arm (custom made)
harley rake
8' snowpusher(fisher plow)


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Triple L;1045363 said:


> IMO bobcats tilt tach is one of the most useful attachements going... for doing grading work


I agree, also handy for building trails thru hills as you can cut into hill to level trail. As far as attachments go I have to many to list but basically everything you can buy except the real expensive ones those I borrow from others who borrow the ones from me that they dont have. We have also built many of our own attachments some very simple but effective and some are very innovative.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

For my s300 I have a 80 inch smooth bucket, 80inch toothed bucket, pallet forks, hay spear(for round bales) and a 8ft bobcat brand snow plow. In the next few weeks I will be ordering a small bale handler from Steffen systems(http://www.steffensystems.com/Handlers/Small_Bales/5510-1.htm).
Before winter I will be getting a 9ft snowwolf plow with wings and a 100inch snow bucket :}
Robert


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

rob_cook2001;1048361 said:


> For my s300 I have a 80 inch smooth bucket, 80inch toothed bucket, pallet forks, hay spear(for round bales) and a 8ft bobcat brand snow plow. In the next few weeks I will be ordering a small bale handler from Steffen systems(http://www.steffensystems.com/Handlers/Small_Bales/5510-1.htm).
> Before winter I will be getting a 9ft snowwolf plow with wings and a 100inch snow bucket :}
> Robert


I would be very curious how the bale handler works. Please either pm me or post on here thanks


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well i don't have mine yet, but I had a old farm hand, and have ran friends. They KICK A$$. There is a bit of a learning curve and just like everything they have there weaknesses. Some guys use them to load out of the field ( they pull a accumulator behind the baler). I just use them to load trailers out of the stack and unload at customers barns. You can load by your self or it goes really fast with a helper on the stack(to re arrange your tie tears). You can load 350 bales in 20 minutes.
Robert


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have

2 Land Planes (1 old Bobcat, 1 New Deere) By far the best grading atatchments ever made
1 Bobcat tilt tatch
1 72" HD Root Grapple 
3 Smooth Buckets
2 Tooth Buckets
3 Large Berlon Snow buckets with spill gaurds
2 sets of forks
1 3pt Adaptor
3 Custom Pushers
1 Custom folding plow
5 Arctic Pushers
2 72" Deere Sweepers
1 72" Sweeptser Power angle Brush
1 Rock/Ballast Box Custom
1 Sod Un-Roller Custom

All atatchments can go on either my skids or my tractors

J.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Too many buckets to try to remember, but my favorite is the 2.5yd bucket!

Broom/bucket sweeper attach
2 forks
rockhound
harley rake
home made log splitter
Probably a couple i am forgetting, and my more recent favorite:

Split-Fire log splitter- Sit in the AC and split firewood forward and backward!
It splits on both cycles of the cylinder. Two sided wedge is great! Split in the heated cab in the winter, AC in the summer. Sure helps a bunch. Better than the 3pt splitter on the tractor.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

hickslawns;1054101 said:


> Split-Fire log splitter- Sit in the AC and split firewood forward and backward!
> It splits on both cycles of the cylinder. Two sided wedge is great! Split in the heated cab in the winter, AC in the summer. Sure helps a bunch. Better than the 3pt splitter on the tractor.


Hey can you put a pic up here or shoot me a pm of it. I have a splitter I want to run on my machine. Just not sure how to set it up.

Thx, The Grassman


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Not sure if the picture came through or not. Leaning towards it didn't. Go to www.split-fire.com and you can look at it though. Split several rounds tonight and never broke a sweat! Not sure how many chords an hour, but I would say I could do at least one at a comfortable pace. Works great. I priced the ram, materials, fittings, etc, and figured it wasn't worth saving $100-200 for the time it would take me to build it. I also they had all the bugs out of their design and I usually end up tinkering with stuff I build after I "finish" the project. Seems I always miss something simple that would make it better.

Skid Steer 3208 Log Splitter

Quality Built. High performance, trouble free logsplitting for years to come makes choosing SPLIT-FIRE the best choice!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

No pic but saw it on the website thx. Time to order a quick tach plate and take a plasma cutter to the one I have.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a 8' push box, utility bucket, forks, and an auger with 8", 2' and 3' bits.

I also have one for moving trailers. It's basically a set of forks with one removed and the other one welded in the middle, with a ball welded on the end of the one fork. IT'S AWESOME! It came with the machine and I was glad to take it but didn't think I'd use it as much as I do. But having it has assisted so much in moving my trailers around, which I knew it would, but stuff as simple as getting one out to hook up to the truck, or just to cut grass underneath, etc. One of the best things I use it for is loading or unloading stuff with a chain. So often I'm chaining something to move, scrap, etc... Wrap the chain around the ball and lift whatever I want without worring it'll slip off the forks, etc. I've pulled motors with it, you name it. I'll post a pic when I get a chance. Nothing it to it, but more useful than you can imagine! Around the yard here it's the attachment that's on the machine the most.

I really would like to get a Harley rake next, or at least some type of soil preparer. I need it for my own yard as I type.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

got-h2o;1055053 said:


> I have a 8' push box, utility bucket, forks, and an auger with 8", 2' and 3' bits.
> 
> I also have one for moving trailers. It's basically a set of forks with one removed and the other one welded in the middle, with a ball welded on the end of the one fork. IT'S AWESOME! It came with the machine and I was glad to take it but didn't think I'd use it as much as I do. But having it has assisted so much in moving my trailers around, which I knew it would, but stuff as simple as getting one out to hook up to the truck, or just to cut grass underneath, etc. One of the best things I use it for is loading or unloading stuff with a chain. So often I'm chaining something to move, scrap, etc... Wrap the chain around the ball and lift whatever I want without worring it'll slip off the forks, etc. I've pulled motors with it, you name it. I'll post a pic when I get a chance. Nothing it to it, but more useful than you can imagine! Around the yard here it's the attachment that's on the machine the most.
> 
> I really would like to get a Harley rake next, or at least some type of soil preparer. I need it for my own yard as I type.


To move my trailers around I just drilled a hole in the end of one of the tines on my forks. Just have to insert the proper size ball in the hole and hand tighten the nut.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Deershack;1055215 said:


> To move my trailers around I just drilled a hole in the end of one of the tines on my forks. Just have to insert the proper size ball in the hole and hand tighten the nut.


That's what my plan was, but like I said it came with it. It's waaaaayyyyyy nicer to not have to get out of the machine, or have to carry a ball around with me. BUT, I also wouldn't burn up a $700 set of forks to build one either 

Infact, my machine has a receiver hitch welded on it too that I'll never use. But it does make for a nice wheelie bar.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

You all make me jealous! Now I need to buy some more toys!!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's the one I was talking about. Nothing special but sure comes in handy!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

got-h2o;1055551 said:


> Here's the one I was talking about. Nothing special but sure comes in handy!


Last time I tried doing something like that it came swinging around and hit my cab door a few times and scratched it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Grassman09;1055651 said:


> Last time I tried doing something like that it came swinging around and hit my cab door a few times and scratched it.


With how its hooked it didn't even want to come all the way around, and it's only up that high for paint. I guess that's the one and only benefit of not having an enclosed cab.......no door glass to break! Lol.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

got-h2o;1055692 said:


> With how its hooked it didn't even want to come all the way around, and it's only up that high for paint. I guess that's the one and only benefit of not having an enclosed cab.......no door glass to break! Lol.


Oh ok.. No glass poly door so all good  just scratched the door and pissed me off.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

we have a similar contraption to move our plows!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Grassman09;1054341 said:


> Hey can you put a pic up here or shoot me a pm of it. I have a splitter I want to run on my machine. Just not sure how to set it up.
> 
> Thx, The Grassman


This one looks like the cats @$$!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

1rst pic ----- This isnt used much, but for $400 it has proven to be a good ROI. 2nd pic ----- Plow extraction tool. Manually adjusts from 8.5ft - 13ft. 3rd pic ----- Just a cool shot that I came across when finding these.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1056914 said:


> This one looks like the cats @$$!


Thats me in the video!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

SNOWLORD;1056945 said:


> Thats me in the video!!


Really? did you make that attachment cause thats quite the pc of work!

Ive seen that in a few online ad's


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1056977 said:


> Really? did you make that attachment cause thats quite the pc of work!
> 
> Ive seen that in a few online ad's


Yes its me, I worked on developing that attachment for 1.5yrs with Hahn's main engineer, actually at the time of that video I hadnt had that much time running it yet but now I have many more hours under my belt and I switched to a hi flow S300 and if I have good logs ahead of me I can bust a lot of wood in short order, we are going to do a new video soon.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I've seen and posted that vid on another forum. That's so cool that its you! That thing is badass!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks if you guys have any questions ask away I know these things in and out. What other discussion board are you talking about?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SNOWLORD;1057024 said:


> Thanks if you guys have any questions ask away I know these things in and out. What other discussion board are you talking about?


I love the little "fits" you have when the wood doesn't fall right...personalizes it for me.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1057041 said:


> I love the little "fits" you have when the wood doesn't fall right...personalizes it for me.


THat is funny I know, I encounter that alot less often now as I have learned alot of little tricks to keep production up. In good wood I can get 3 full cords per hour.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

that thing is slick!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1056914 said:


> This one looks like the cats @$$!


Yeah no doubt! But have you seen the price of that thing? I buy my wood for 50 to 60 Facecord in K.W. and sell it for 150 in town or 170 delivered to Toronto.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

There's no money in firewood... not around here anyways.... Like grassman said... $50-60 a cord...

What is the price on that unit?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree it is pricey I went round and round with Hahn about getting the price down but I guess when I got to basically design it just how I wanted it I probably drove the price up but I got what I wanted. I tried to explain to them to build two models, the one in the video and another that would be under 10grand for farmers or tree services. But they havent done that yet. We have around 50 out the door so far but I would guess when it slows down they will build a cheaper version to capture another market. The one in the video is around 30grand. As far as no money in firewood you are probably right Im not sure how I have gotten by for the 24 years I have been
in the business, that reminds me I have to run out to the shop to punch some more holes in my belt so I can tighten it up some more, its gonna be weiner water soup again for me tonight.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Some say that's kind of messy all your wood is covered in saw dust. but I guess you could cut in one area and split in another. Also is it worth it to rack up the hours on a 70'000 skid steer?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I have tooth buckets, smooth buckets, forks, snow buckets, 10 foot pushers, 9 foot snow plow, and a bobcat collection sweeper.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SNOWLORD;1056945 said:


> Thats me in the video!!


Ohh my God......a talking Bobcat!!!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

anyone have a PTO / 3 pt hook up for a skid ?


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Didnt they have a bunch of problems with pins busting on the Skid backhoes and pinching operators?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1073525 said:


> anyone have a PTO / 3 pt hook up for a skid ?


You find a deal on one? What is the max HP attachment you can run on those you loose allot of efficiency it looks like.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

If you're even remotely serious about digging, you need an excavator. Bobcat's 709 back hoe attachments actually work OK, just frustrating in their limited range of motion. Items like the one pictured above that utilize a skidsteer's arms and tractive effort to do the digging are shoemaker's tools that make you look unprofessional when you show up to a site. Bobcat makes great mini excavators that are very affordable. Try Bobcat of Durham East if you're in the GTA.


----------

